# Wade's Smoked tuna dip



## reel_crazy

Step one. Getcha bout 3 lbs of yellerfin fillets. Pan broil em' in a little butter an olive oil. Season with garlic salt and lemon pepper. 










Now, get ya some nice green onion tops. Chop em' up coarse. 










Now, put yer tuna in a deep dish and mash it up with a for into flakes. (I prefer using my fingers) Add a small amount of liquid smoke, bout a 1/4 cup relish, a small container of pimentos, the chopped up onions, a brick of cream cheese, a 1/2 cup of mayo, salt and garlic. 











Mix well, sprinkle some paprika, chill and serve on your cracker of choice, ritz here.... 











Tain't too bad either........... 


Just made a batch of this and it is great.. followed the recipe more or less to the letter.. thanks wade

rich


----------



## Garbo

Dang that sounds good. Looks good too..


----------



## Downtime2

Hey! That looks familiar.... Here is the printable version....<P class=MsoTitle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Wade?s Tuna Dip*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*Ingredients:<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*About 3 pounds Yellowfin Fillets.<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*3 Bricks Philadelphia Cream Cheese<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*2 Bunches Green Onions<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*1-Cup Hellmans Mayonnaise<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*2 Large jars of diced Pimentos (6 oz. I think)<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*½ cup sweet relish<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*1 cup diced jalapenos<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*½ cup dill relish<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*Garlic Salt<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*Cayenne Pepper<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*Lemon Pepper<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*Mesquite Liquid Smoke<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*Olive Oil<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*Directions:<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*You want to start with a non-stick skillet. Using a small plate, roll the fillets in olive oil coating both sides good. Pre-heat the skillet. You want it almost hot enough to start smoking. Throw in the tuna. Season it pretty heavy with garlic salt and lemon pepper at this time. Cook it all the way through. (Medium well??) Take the tuna up and put it in a big mixing bowl. While you waiting for it to cool, in a separate bowl, pour the relishes and pimentos together. I usually season this with all the seasoning and mix it. Don?t drain anything, just pour it in. Season this mixture to taste with the garlic salt, a little regular salt, cayenne pepper, and a little regular lemon pepper. Dice the green part of the onions up and add them to this. Mix it together and let stand. Add a few drops of the liquid smoke to the mixture if you want to give it a little smokey flavor. Go back to the tuna. I always just tear it up as fine as I can with my hands. Seems to take out any lumps. Do this as soon as it cools enough to handle. In the same bowl, add the cream cheese to it. Use a big spoon and mix it till the cheese is blended evenly. Now, pour in all the other stuff and mix well. Add the mayonnaise at this time. I usually use about a cup. Mix it all together. Put it in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate. You may have to add a little more mayonnaise if it?s feels kinda dry. That will be the cheese firming up again. <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*That?s it. Hope ya?ll enjoy it.<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">*Wade Hatten <o></o>*


----------



## Stumpknocker

Would that work with any other fish?


----------



## Downtime2

I guess if it has the same texture and feel as tuna.. I know Gary was talking about doing AJ dip when he got home.


----------



## flynurse

can you actually smoke the tuna? that way you don't have to use liquid smoke. just wonderin. anybody got any yellerfin tuna for me to try this out???????


----------



## Downtime2

Yes, actual smoked is better. This is the quick, down and dirty recipe...


----------



## hebegb

That is pretty damn close to the AJ dip I got the recipe from Grouper 22.

It is smoked AJ I use, but the rest sound like that.

IT IS AWESOME...never lasts more than a few minutes once you put it in front of people


----------



## jboweriii

Thanks for the recipe. I used smoked blackfin and followed it pretty close and it turned out great.


----------



## Collard

This is how Flounder's makes their smoked tuna dip. At least it was back when it was a local hangout. That and the seafood nachos were absolutely wonderful. Wash them down with two or three Diesel Fuels and, life was good.


----------

